# Netzwerkdrucker einrichten

## lexi

hi,

gegeben ist ein Drucker mit eingebauter Netzwerkkarte und eigenen Druckserver (Brother MFC-425CN) Dieser ist per lan angeschlossen und druckt/funktioniert auch unter winxxx, das kann aber nicht die endgültige Lösung sein. Wer will schon zwangsweise windows starten um drucken zu können  :Wink:  Also suche ich eine Lösung um direkt unter gentoo drucken zu können. Da der Drucker ja Netzwerkfähig ist sollte das auch recht einfach gehen, oder? Nur komme ich mit den gesichteten howtos nicht ganz klar. 

Beispiel http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/printing-howto.xml hier verstehe ich die Voraussetzungen nicht (punkt 2.4) 

 *Quote:*   

> ...muss ihr Kernel Netzwerkunterstützung bieten...

  Netzwerk läuft generell, ist das damit gemeint oder was druckspezifiches? Wenn ja was? 

ipp sollte genau das sein was ich brauch, oder? Nur wie richtet man es richtig ein? Der Drucker hat die ip 192.168.0.99 und es geht mir nur um das reine drucken (also scann, fax, cardreaderfunktionen des druckers sind mir echt egal) 

Als os ist gen2vdr am laufen, gen2vdr basiert auf gentoo. Trotzdem ein paar infos zum meinen System :

emerge info 

```

*** Deprecated use of action 'info', use '--info' instead

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.23.11-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23.11-gentoo i686 AMD Processor model unknown

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 25 Apr 2008 16:34:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fforce-addr -falign-functions=4 -fprefetch-loop-arrays -ffast-math"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fforce-addr -falign-functions=4 -fprefetch-loop-arrays -ffast-math"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp:///ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://ftp.gentoo.skynet.be/pub/gentoo/ http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/"

LANG="en_US"

LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -s"

LINGUAS="de"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/gentoo-de /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa apache2 arts automount avahi berkdb bluetooth cairo cardbus cddb cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus directfb dmx dri dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread dxr3 encode exif fbcon fbcondecor ffmpeg fftw flac fortran ftp gd gdbm gif glitz glut gpm gs gtk gtk2 hal hddtemp iconv ieee1394 imagemagick imap imlib ipod ipv6 irda isdnlog ithreads java joystick jpeg kde kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility latin1 lcms libwww lirc lm_sensors logrotate mad midi mmx motif mp3 mp4 mp4live mpeg mplayer mudflap mysql ncurses network nls nptl nvidia ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pda pdf perl php png pppd python qt3 quicktime rdesktop readline real reflection samba scanner sdl session slang sndfile spell spl sse ssl svg svga tcpd tiff transcode truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vorbis wifi x264 x86 xcomposite xine xinerama xml xorg xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="joystick keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text cfontzpacket cwlinux eyeboxone graphlcd icpa106 imon iowarrior lcterm md8800 ms6931 mtcs16209x noritakevfd pyramid sed1330 sed1520 serialvfd sli stv5730 svga t6963 tyan xosd" LINGUAS="de" LIRC_DEVICES="all" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev fglrx i810 mga nv nvidia r128 radeon s3 savage sis via v4l vesa vga vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

 emerge -av cups

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
>    ... done!
> ...

 

cat /etc/cups/cupsd.conf

 *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> # "$Id: cupsd.conf.in 5454 2006-04-23 21:46:38Z mike $"
> 
> #
> ...

 

cat /etc/cups/client.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #
> 
> # "$Id: client.conf,v 1.7 2003/05/09 19:14:44 mike Exp $"
> ...

 

hat einer eine Idee woran es scheitert oder wonach man suchen soll? Wenn weitere Angaben notwendig sind einfach sagen  :Wink: 

Gruss Lexi

----------

## SvenFischer

Also das USE-Flag "ppds" ist wichtig wegen der PPD-Files, die für viele Drucker gebraucht werden. Such mal nach den "foomatic" Paketen und installieren die ebenfalls.

Am besten Du installierst den Drucker über das SWAT Frontend von CUPS, also http://localhost:631

Der Port ist fast immer 9100 für den Drucker.

Das sind die Basics, aber evtl. gibt es für Deinen Drucker eine ganz andere

Lösung

----------

